# Dawes Super Galaxy



## bikemonkey (Aug 18, 2018)

1981 Dawes Super Galaxy - 23.5" frame in Burgundy. As found with Cyclone derailleurs, Stronglight 99 "Drillium" crankset, Weinmann Concave rims (27"). Remnants of decal indicate Reynolds butted main frame.


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice ride . Digging that drilled crankset!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2018)

That has the straight gauge 531 frame doesn't it? That's really nice.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 19, 2018)

classic touring bike - little question it was built with drops, but nice mod on the upright, and overall a great bike.


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 19, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> That has the straight gauge 531 frame doesn't it? That's really nice.



Butted main frame for sure if the decal is original. I think I was basing the date on the Suntour derailleurs.




and here is the pic of the bottom bracket - quite busy!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 19, 2018)

They must have switched at some point. I came across one awhile back that was straight gauge 531. It was set up as a drop bar touring while fenders and racks. I like the upright bars better.


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 20, 2018)

The Super Galaxy used straight gauge 531 in 1977 according to a Dawes catalogs posted by 2velo.com. The 1982 catalog is closer to mine but graphics are slightly different.
Dawes catalog archives

1982 Dawes Super Galaxy
_

_

and an album of pics of mine for future reference by visitors seeking info...


----------



## parkrndl (Sep 1, 2018)

Dawes, wow.  Haven't seen one of them in ages.  Bike store near me sold them when I was in high school in the '80s.  At one point I wanted a Dawes Echelon in the worst way.  At the time I was looking, their bikes had these cool fade paint jobs.  I remember a dark blue to light blue and a root beer brown to gold.


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 1, 2018)

parkrndl said:


> Dawes, wow.  Haven't seen one of them in ages.  Bike store near me sold them when I was in high school in the '80s.  At one point I wanted a Dawes Echelon in the worst way.  At the time I was looking, their bikes had these cool fade paint jobs.  I remember a dark blue to light blue and a root beer brown to gold.



It is a sweet rider. Just took a deposit on it at our shop and he will ride it - love making connections...


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 2, 2018)

I had one of these a few years ago I had to sell it because it was just a tad too big for me. Great bike mine had the Huret Duopar derailleurs the rear was the titanium version.


----------

